# Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?



## k_O_i_M_a (1. Dezember 2010)

*Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*

Hallo,

Habe mal wieder ein Problem.

Gestern morgen hat meine Primärfestplatte den Geist aufgegeben, und zwar die Western Digital WD5000AACS Caviar Green. Die Festplatte ist wenn überhaupt ein dreiviertel Jahr alt, aber mein PC läuft eigentlich immer. Meine ganzen Daten, private bilder, mp3s usw.. sind noch dadrauf. 

Die Festplatte hat keine Fehlgeräusche von sich gegeben, seit ich sie habe. Da ich nun ne WaKü habe und der PC auf meinem Tisch steht, sind die Platten das einzige was ich höre.

Wenn ich die Festplatte an den Strom ansteckt, läuft sie an.

-> alles scheint normal zu sein, läuft schön an, der Lesekopf richtet sich aus.
-> Man hört ein paar Zugriffe
-> KLACK -> HDD wird langsamer -> beschleunigt wieder mit Summen
-> erneutes KLACK -> Festplatte wird langsamer und wird ganz still.

Beim Start wartet der PC kurz. d.H. beim AI Logo vom P5Q Deluxe. Er erkennt die Platte, danach sofort nicht mehr.

Hab die Platte schon an mehreren Rechnern getestet, läuft nirgends!
Beim Support von WD angerufen, ich könnte sie zurückschicken, aber meine Daten gingen verloren.

Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?

Jetzt habe ich als Primärhdd ne Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB. Die kommt mir komisch laut vor und hat auch ein lautes klackern! Allerdings zum 1. mal verwendet.

Hoffe auf Hilfe

gruß Christoph


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*

Naja, ich wüsste keine (kostengünstige) Möglichkeit die Daten einer Festplatte zu retten, die sich nicht dreht. Das würfte wohl ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.

Kannste ja noch paar mal probieren und vllt Aufschrauben und gucken, aber sofern noch Garantie drauf is, ruhig austauschen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*

Wenn du ne HDD aufschraubst ist die hin. Wenn da ein Staubkorn zwischen Schrei-Lesekopf gerät gibts sofort Beschädigungen auf der Oberfläche. Du kannst versuchen den Motor aus zu tauschen wenn du darin fit bist. Kannst auch zu Profis der Datenrettung gehen aber das kostet 200€ aufwärts bis zu mehreren tausend.


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*

Wenn man sehr vorsichtig und evtl. auch etwas Geübt ist kann man die Mechanik der Platte schon tauschen, muss nur von einer Baugleichen HDD kommen.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kannst auch zu Profis der Datenrettung gehen aber das kostet 200€ aufwärts bis zu mehreren tausend.


 

deswegen sprach ich von "kostengünstiger Methode".


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Festplatte läuft an und geht wieder aus - Datenrettung möglich?*

Servus,

Von den Methofen des "Aufschraubens" wollt ich mich fernhalten, da wie gesagt jedes Staubkorn die Plattler schrottet. 
Ich hab mal bei so ner Firma angerufen, die meinten es rentiert sich nicht für mich, es würde über 500 Teuros kosten.

Aber es sind doch auch wertvolle Sachen drauf, die auch schon einiges kosten. 

Bei WD sind nach dem Umtausch alle Daten weg...

Ist wohl aussichtslos oder? 

gruß Christoph


----------

